# Welcome to ECIGSSA - Make the most of it!



## Silver

Welcome to our newer members

Thanks for joining ECIGSSA, South Africa's Electronic Cigarette Enthusiasts Forum.

Allow us to give you a brief introduction and a couple of pointers to get you started...

*Make the most of it - and have lots of fun!*
ECIGSSA is a great place! It was started in October 2013 and has grown fast to become SA's leading home of vaping. Its members are the friendliest and most helpful bunch of people you will meet online. Getting the most out of your forum experience depends on you. Put in the effort and you will be pleasantly surprised at the reward. Many folk say that the forum is a major part of their ongoing success in staying off the stinkies. Make it work for you too!

*First things first, please pay attention to the rules*
All forums need rules. Keep it clean and don't get personal. Stay polite and be courteous. Read the rules here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ecigs-sa-forum-posting-rules.5319/

*Get set up*

Load a cool avatar picture. It makes it easier for people to recognise you on the forum. (Click on your name in the top right and then "Avatar")
Make sure your location is entered - a city is fine - e.g. JHB or Cape Town. This helps with many things on the forum from getting help to posting goods and arranging vape meets. (click on your name in the top right, then "Personal Details")
*Introduce yourself*
Tell us a bit about yourself, how you got into vaping. Tell us what gear and juices you are using. You will be surprised how well you are received if you take the time to introduce yourself properly.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/

*Share the excitement - post photos of your VapeMail*
We all know how exciting it is to get Vape Mail. Please share it with the forum. The "Bumpedy Bump - Vape Mail!" thread is one of the most popular threads - have a look what others are getting and share your surprise with us here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.250/

*Ask the Vape Veterans - if you need some help*
Not sure of something with your vape gear? Or has something broken? Well don't worry, there are many experienced folk that are usually willing to help you out. Head on to the "Ask Vape Veteran" forum and start a new thread with your question:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/need-vape-advice-expert/

*Attend an ECIGSSA Vape Meet - a must for any vaper*
Be sure to keep an eye on the Vape Meets forum. There are meets that happen in various parts of the country from time to time. Vape Meets are fairly informal gatherings to meet fellow vapers, discuss juices and compare equipment. Often, there are competitions and great prizes to be won. Be sure to check out when the next meet is happening closest to you and pop along for a most enjoyable afternoon.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/vape-meets-and-events/

*Buy or Sell your gear in the Classifieds - major bargains here!*
The ECIGSSA Classifieds is a large and very active resource for members. Take a look and find a bargain. But you may have to be quick - the items are often sold very fast. Very important - if you want to sell your gear on the Classifieds, make sure you read and comply with the rules. And please, don't join ECIGS SA _just _to flog your gear. This is an added resource aimed at folk that want to be part of the community.
- http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/for-sale/

*Check out the Retailers / Supporting Vendors*
The forum is first and foremost for us vapers, but we do have SA's leading vaping retailers on board with their own sub-forums, where they are allowed to market their products. The local retailers have come a long way over the past few years and now offer some of the world's best gear and the finest locally brewed juices. Check them out and support them here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/retailers-vendors.11/

*Your team of Admins & Mods*
ECIGSSA has a strong team of Administrators and Moderators who give their own time to help guide and steer the forum. They are a special bunch of people and are all experienced vapers themselves. If you have a question about the forum send one of them a message. If they ask you to do something, please listen to them - they are here to make our forum stay a pleasant one. Here is a thread which announces changes or additions to the team:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/moderators-ecigssa.t37/

*Other tips and tricks*

Fancy an informal public chat with other members? Use the shoutbox on the home page.
If you want to send a private message to another member, make use of the PM system. Click on the Inbox in the top right hand side of the page and compose your message.
Make sure to use the search facility if you are searching for something you can't find. Try a search of your current gear and see what has been said about it. The search box is always available in the top right.
Once again, welcome. We hope your stay is a memorable one and may it help you as much as it has helped many of us to stay off the stinkies and live a healthier lifestyle!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 15


----------



## Silver

Just posted this message here for those who have not seen it.

The Admin @ Mod team have crafted this message to welcome new members - it gets sent directly to them when they join the forum.

But we think it is a good idea to post it here for the benefit of those who have not gotten it - or for those who may want to improve their overall forum experience.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

A friendly welcome to all new members!

Add a cool Avatar image, get involved and make sure to look out for the next Vape Meet in your area

JHB Vape Meet - 29 Nov 2014
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/johannesburg-vape-meet-6.6156/

Cape Town Vape Meet - 6 Dec 2014
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ca...ember-2014-rsvp-here-please.6163/#post-132911

Enjoy the vape!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

A friendly welcome to the new members
Enjoy your stay here at ECIGS SA
Make the most of it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

@Silver i notice that the same questions keep poping up around :
"noob what to buy??

dont you think that maby a begginer thread should be created where all of the popular setups are listed eg regulated mod ie hana with a nautilus or spinner mp3\evod ?

Was just thinking this as the same question pops up and i always see the same answers lol....just a thought

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

paulph201 said:


> @Silver i notice that the same questions keep poping up around :
> "noob what to buy??
> 
> dont you think that maby a begginer thread should be created where all of the popular setups are listed eg regulated mod ie hana with a nautilus or spinner mp3\evod ?
> 
> Was just thinking this as the same question pops up and i always see the same answers lol....just a thought



@paulph201 - you are so right - thanks for the suggestion.

But I am happy to tell you that this has been discussed by the esteemed Admin & Mod team and we are working on putting something together that is very good 

That said, there will always be a place for new members to ask questions specific to their situation. The interaction is what makes the community so special.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> @paulph201 - you are so right - thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> But I am happy to tell you that this has been discussed by the esteemed Admin & Mod team and we are working on putting something together that is very good
> 
> That said, there will always be a place for new members to ask questions specific to their situation. The interaction is what makes the community so special.



I believe what would be more useful is to provide a list of what most members started out with. For many this varies as we all have a different vaping need. 

Maybe we can do something like with what @Tom has done to get the best 2014 juices and then do a clean up and list the order of gear in terms of clearo, atty, battery and so on, in the order of most used to least used. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Morning

Why not make budget category's

for between x and x.x amount this will be best
for between xx and xx.x amount this will be best
for xxx and up amount this will be best

and so

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Once again

*A big warm South African welcome to all the new members.*

Please scroll up to the top of the page to read the updated welcome message. If you haven't done so, please do. It will help you to make the most of your stay here on ECIGS SA.

We have updated the message slightly because things change a bit over time.

We have also added the paragraph to alert new members of *VapeCon 2015 *- SA's first vape convention that is taking place on *30 May 2015 *in Fourways, Johannesburg. This event is proudly brought to you by ECIGS SA and it's going to be fabulous. Get there if you can. We are going to have a blast.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Been a while since we have revisited this thread

*A big warm South African welcome to all the new members!*

Please scroll up to the top of the page to read the updated welcome message. If you haven't done so, please do. It will help you to make the most of your stay here on ECIGS SA.

We have updated the message slightly because things change a bit over time.

We have also added the paragraph to alert new members of *VapeCon 2015 *- SA's first vape convention that is taking place on *30 May 2015 *in Fourways, Johannesburg. This event is proudly brought to you by ECIGS SA and it's going to be fabulous. Get there if you can. We are going to have a blast.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

This thread needs a revisit

*A big welcome to all the new members of ECIGSSA*

Please scroll up to the top of the page to read the welcome message. It will help you to make the most of your stay here on ECIGSSA.

Enjoy your stay here. We have a great place.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Just bumping this thread for the benefit of the *newer members*
Please read the original post above if you have not done so already
It can help you make your stay here on ECIGSSA even better

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Bumping this thread for the benefit of all the new members
Please scroll up and read the first post if you have not done so already
It will help you to make more of your stay here

Reminder:
For those near *Durban* on *Tues 29th Dec 2015*, check out the ECIGSSA Durban vapemeet here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-durban-mini-vape-meet-tuesday-29-december.t17630/
Its going to be a blast and lots of fun. Loads of awesome prizes to be won.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Bumping this thread for the benefit of the newer members
Please read the original post above if you have not done so already
It can help you make your stay here on ECIGSSA even better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver

*Welcome to all the new members on ECIGSSA!*

Bumping this thread for the benefit of those that have not yet read the first post above. 
Enjoy your stay and make the most of it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

*Welcome to all the new members that have joined recently!*

Bumping this thread for the benefit of those that have not yet read the first post above. 
Enjoy your stay and make the most of it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> *Welcome to all the new members that have joined recently!*
> 
> Bumping this thread for the benefit of those that have not yet read the first post above.
> Enjoy your stay and make the most of it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 109007



To all new members. Welcome and enjoy your stay. It is vitally important to read the rules and understand them for the fun on this forum to be enjoyed. I promise you it will be worth your while and you will learn a lot from the members and gain so much more than just vape knowledge. I do warn you - This forum might just push you over the addicts edge with mods with all the nice new gear being showcased here. It not uncommon to have FOMO but the most important rule is to ask questions and find a vape setup that is correct for your vaping style.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Am bumping this thread for the benefit of all the newer members. 

Welcoming you and hope you enjoy your stay here!

Happy holidays!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Bumping this thread for the benefit of the newer members

Enjoy your stay here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to all the new members
Am bumping this thread for your benefit
Hope you make the most of your stay here 
May you improve your vaping and stay off the stinkies!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KUDU

Silver said:


> Welcome to all the new members
> Am bumping this thread for your benefit
> Hope you make the most of your stay here
> May you improve your vaping and stay off the stinkies!



@Silver Is it possible that this Thead stays 'Permanantly' on the Vape Discussions page?
It makes me feel all Welcome again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

KUDU said:


> @Silver Is it possible that this Thead stays 'Permanantly' on the Vape Discussions page?
> It makes me feel all Welcome again.



Thanks for the feedback @KUDU - i hear you
It is a sticky thread in the Newbies Corner subforum
There isnt a way currently to "sticky" it in the Vape Discussions tab on the homepage (which is what i assume you are referring to) but each time we bump it or add some comment it will go to the top. 

What one could also do is put this content at the top of the Introduce Yourself thread which is often used

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KUDU

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @KUDU - i hear you
> It is a sticky thread in the Newbies Corner subforum
> There isnt a way currently to "sticky" it in the Vape Discussions tab on the homepage (which is what i assume you are referring to) but each time we bump it or add some comment it will go to the top.
> 
> What one could also do is put this content at the top of the Introduce Yourself thread which is often used



Thanks @Silver for your explanation. I


Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @KUDU - i hear you
> It is a sticky thread in the Newbies Corner subforum
> There isnt a way currently to "sticky" it in the Vape Discussions tab on the homepage (which is what i assume you are referring to) but each time we bump it or add some comment it will go to the top.
> 
> What one could also do is put this content at the top of the Introduce Yourself thread which is often used[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks @silver for the explanation. Good idea to place it on top of Introduse Yourself thread.
> I'm sure Newbies will feel welcome and "sommer" read the rules and how to Navigate the Forum.


----------



## KUDU

KUDU said:


> Thanks @Silver for your explanation. I


Sorry, pressed Post Reply to fast. A very Good suggestion from you to put this content at the top of the Introduce Yourself thread where all Info and Rules are of the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Bumping this for the benefit of the newer members
Welcome and have a great 2019 
Vape on!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Welcome to the dark side @Old_man_braam

Reactions: Like 2


----------

